

Duck typing considered harmful - stock_toaster
http://programmers-dojo.blogspot.com/2012/05/duck-typing-considered-harmful.html

======
stock_toaster
I don't fully agree with the author, but his position did make me reflect a
bit on some of the python codebases I work with on a day to day basis.

